

Ask HN:  How does readwrite.com make money?  - sixQuarks

This is a faily well known site, but I don&#x27;t see any advertising on the site anywhere.  How do they make money?
======
m4k
I feel they must be doing this by.

1\. By paid content. 2\. featured Articles. 3\. Doing reviews on products.
(Highly paid way for bloggers)

------
sixQuarks
clickable: [http://www.readwrite.com](http://www.readwrite.com)

Also, thenextweb.com is the same way, I hardly see ads on that site.

